

iPhone 6 Sapphire Crystal Display - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R0_FJ4r73s

======
Choronzon
Way too bendy to be actual sapphire crystal.Unless its some sort of a
composite.

------
goldenkey
Is it just me or did the video look sharper through the sapphire?

